# binoculars ibo legal



## gryfox00 (Jun 11, 2007)

ok who is happy with their binoculars (ibo legal) and what are they? I am to buy a pair soon and need input. Do not want to go bankrupt tryig to purchase them either.


----------



## Brewer (Aug 3, 2006)

Don't know your budget but mine are the Vortex Razors 8.5x50. Every bit as clear and bright as the high end Euro glass for about half of the price. If those are out of the budget a buddy has the Nikon Monarch ATB 8.5x56 and they're pretty nice, a little bigger and heavier than the Vortex. Vortex also has some glass more in the middle of the price range and I'd expect very good things from them


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

I love my alpen 8.5 x 50's. Excellent optics for the money.


----------



## IL CSS Shooter (Jan 12, 2007)

alpen 8x42 shasta ridges. excellent choice for the money or not.


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

buy the vortex broadwings that are on sale for 200 bucks and you wont ever need a bino agian . they are absolutely amazing and a great price. they retail for 410


----------



## WVBowhunter10 (May 15, 2006)

I have the Alpen 8.5 x 50 but you couldn't go wrong with either the alpen or vortex. Both are great optics.


----------



## SANDBAGGER (May 10, 2005)

Another vote for Vortex Razors 8.5 x 50 they are crystal clear and the warranty is awsome.


----------



## bux n dux (Dec 9, 2005)

Vortex 8.5 x 50 Vultures..


----------



## gryfox00 (Jun 11, 2007)

gryfox00 said:


> ok who is happy with their binoculars (ibo legal) and what are they? I am to buy a pair soon and need input. Do not want to go bankrupt tryig to purchase them either.


Thanks guys for the feed back, tired of going out spending $ and not happy with the product.


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

I shoot ASA but live in IBO country, so I had to have a set that would work for both organizations. I bought some Alpen 8.5X50 at the KY ASA shoot...they are really well built and crystal clear.


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

I have a set of Nikkon 8x40 that I got a Wally World for $83 and love them.

They are very clear even on the 50 yd targets. I have found them to be very good even in low light situations.

I like them so much that I will be getting a 10x pair for hunting this year.

good luck


----------



## JHolling (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi,
I'd like to second the opinoins expressed on the Vortex bino's. Very good quality and clarity for an affordable price. I love my 8.5x50's.
Jon


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

8x42 vortex vipers...love them for IBO


----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)

Vortex Viper 8.5x50 Binocular...SUPER CLEAR! I'm a believer :darkbeer:


----------



## LonglineCharlie (Jan 28, 2007)

*Binoculars*

A friend of mine just purchased a pair of Bushnells from Gander mountain for about $130 that are very clear. I have Leupold and his appear as clear as mine with lots of Field of View as well.
LonglineCharlie


----------



## vandal44 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Vortex Razor*

I bought a pair of Swarovski 8.5X42 about a month ago and I love them, however, I looked through the 8.5X50 Vortex Razor at a 3-D shoot over the weekend and they where very clear and bright. worth the money. I got the Swaros at such good a price I could not trun them down, thats the only reason I bought them.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I currently have the Alpen Apex 8.5x50's but would also recommend the Vortex Vultures 8.5x50. I alomost bought the Vortex but found a great deal on the Alpens. Can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

bux n dux said:


> Vortex 8.5 x 50 Vultures..


Ditto!


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

I have the Alpen 8.5 x 50 and they mat be the best binoculars ever for the money :tongue:


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

8x Leupold green ring Pretty awesome in my opinion


----------



## Rush (May 16, 2005)

Alpen Apex 8.5X50. Awesome binos for the price!


----------



## BowSitter (Mar 8, 2006)

Another thumbs up for the Vortex 8.5x50, mine are great!!


----------



## outback sports (Jul 12, 2008)

*ibo binocular*

The best new bino today is the Alpen 8.5 x 50 Alpen Teton. Less money, weight and smaller size than Vortex Razors and much clearer to the edges. Retails for about $625.

Tetons are small size than Nikon Monarch 8.5 x 50 and much brighter and clearer. A little more money.

Only binocular close to optic quality of Alpen Teton's is Lieca 8 X 50 at $2,200

Alpen Apex has better quality coatings than Vortex Vultures offering superior resolution. A little more money but much higher quality optic.


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

I've tried several different Binos,and the Swarovskis and Leicas , while very clear and bright,didn't seem to be that much better than the Burris and Nikons that I have been using for several years.The Burris are the basic Landmark model,and are surprisingly crisp and clear for the price! I recently had the oppurtunity to buy a pair of Nikon Monarch ATB 8x40s and I love them!For the price I think they are a great choice!
Would I carry a pair of $1500.00 Swarovskis if I had them or recieved them as a gift ? FOR SURE ! 
Would I go buy a set ? Not likeley!
When you're at a shoot,ask others to look through thiers.Most guys will be happy to oblige!


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

*Nikon*

Monarch 8.5x56's...I'm borrowing a set from a great friend that also has a set of LX's (8x something), that were Nikons high end. Looking through both side by side, it's very hard to tell the difference. The biggest difference is size and weight. As soon as he wants them back, I'll have my own set.​


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

I thought 8x were the strongest they allowed in the IBO, but I am seeing several people saying they are using 8.5x ??


----------



## outback sports (Jul 12, 2008)

*8.5 ibo*

These are allowed in IBO Under a rules variation and have been for several years.

They gather more light.

Several manufacturers have these new models however Alpen Apex's are the most popular on the 3-D circuit. 

Excellent binocular for the price
Outstanding life time warranty from the company


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

outback sports said:


> These are allowed in IBO Under a rules variation and have been for several years.
> 
> They gather more light.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that information...I will look into those.


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

Mrwintr said:


> Thanks for that information...I will look into those.


You want a pair of 8.5x50 Vulrtures to take a look at to compare? Only cost to you is the shipping back if you do not want them.

I have some Tan (Coyote) on sale for $160 shipped (Normally over $240 shipped). Full factory warranty and all the service and then some...

Send me a PM and let me know.

OB Sports....what outside statistical source do you have to make the claim they are most popular? 

So far all the claims against Vortex you have made are the result of a hidden agenda you have. Should I elaborate?


----------



## outback sports (Jul 12, 2008)

*ibo legal*

Jayhawk - All one has to do is walk around any national 3-D tournament and you see how many Nikon and Alpens are there.

Is your agenda driven by Eagleoptics.com ?


----------



## baylward (Aug 18, 2003)

bux n dux said:


> vortex 8.5 x 50 vultures..


+1


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

outback sports said:


> Is your agenda driven by Eagleoptics.com ?


Nope. I have nothing to do with Eagle Optics. 

I asked for a statsitical source. Not your opinion. Now that you have brought Nikon into it, I would agree with you more about seeing them at shoots.

Take it to a PM if you want to have some sort conversation that won't look foolish. This is getting old.


----------



## baylward (Aug 18, 2003)

outback sports said:


> Jayhawk - All one has to do is walk around any national 3-D tournament and you see how many Nikon and Alpens are there.
> 
> Is your agenda driven by Eagleoptics.com ?


You are also seeing more people have the Vortex bino's because there price and quality.


----------



## swansrob (Feb 6, 2006)

*Leupold cascades*



r49740 said:


> 8x Leupold green ring Pretty awesome in my opinion


I have these also and I'm very hapy with them. Good binos for the money. A buddy has a pair of Leica's and I can't see enough difference to justify a 6-7x price differential.


----------



## DKN (Dec 14, 2003)

jre4192 said:


> I love my alpen 8.5 x 50's. Excellent optics for the money.


great pair but I love my Tetons a little more I didnt think I would like any other than my Apex's but man the Tetons are tops.


----------



## Mulie Madness (Sep 14, 2006)

the vortex are great for hunting and 3d's we have a set of 10's and 15's i love them great glasses and great prices


----------



## outback sports (Jul 12, 2008)

See outback sports answer in "bino's comparison" It gives an explanation of what is a 3-d binocular.


----------

